# No more roquefort for us?



## blissful (Jan 29, 2009)

The price of roquefort is going to skyrocket. Anyone know of a good 'roquefort like' cheese made in the US, or better, in Wisconsin? I'm going to miss that little treat. ~Bliss


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 29, 2009)

Look for Rothkase's Buttermilk Blue.  Made in Wisconsin, and absolutely delicious!

The price of Roquefort is already pretty doggoned high... around here, about $26 per pound.

FWIW, Point Reyes Blue Cheese (from Marin County CA) is made from cows milk, but resembles Roquefort very much in texture and taste.


----------



## blissful (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks so much for the recommendations!
I looked up the Roth Kase place and it's in Monroe WI, not too far for a drive on over there. Thanks!


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 29, 2009)

I think you will love it!  We do!  It was on sale last weekend and I bought two big chunks for Super Bowl Sunday and etc.

I met the Rothkase folks at the Fancy Food Show several years ago, and at the end, they sent all their leftover cheese home with me!  We really pigged out.


----------



## blissful (Jan 29, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> I think you will love it! We do! It was on sale last weekend and I bought two big chunks for Super Bowl Sunday and etc.
> 
> I met the Rothkase folks at the Fancy Food Show several years ago, and at the end, they sent all their leftover cheese home with me! We really pigged out.


 
You lucky duck! I'm looking forward to going out there to check it all out.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 29, 2009)

It's not exactly roquefort, but I like Maytag Blue alot.  It's made in Iowa, pretty easy to find and is very delicious.


----------



## Russellkhan (Jan 29, 2009)

Just curious, what makes you predict another price jump for roquefort?


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jan 29, 2009)

Russellkhan said:


> Just curious, what makes you predict another price jump for roquefort?


Somebody has to pick up the tab for the 300% tarriff.  It is not going to be the government who imposed the tax, the manufacturer will not sell at below cost, distribution costs remain the same, that leaves the consumer.  Basic market system.


----------



## blissful (Jan 29, 2009)

jennyema said:


> It's not exactly roquefort, but I like Maytag Blue alot. It's made in Iowa, pretty easy to find and is very delicious.


 
Thanks Jennyema, I'll keep my eyes peeled for Maytag Blue. I need to give that a try too. ~Bliss


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jan 29, 2009)

Russellkhan said:


> Just curious, what makes you predict another price jump for roquefort?


Found a news story washingtonpost.com  It's really kind of sad if you look at it from the town's standpoint.


----------



## JoeV (Jan 29, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> Found a news story washingtonpost.com  It's really kind of sad if you look at it from the town's standpoint.



This is the way countries discuss their differences. Unfortunately, people sometimes get in the way of their "discussions." It's nothing really new, and has been going on since man took to wearing a fig leaf.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 29, 2009)

This government tit-for-tat has got to stop.  It is like 2 spoiled kids, IMHO.


----------



## Russellkhan (Jan 30, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> Found a news story washingtonpost.com  It's really kind of sad if you look at it from the town's standpoint.



Thanks, Callisto, that was an informative article. It is sad, for the people of Roquefort, and for us.


----------



## cara (Jan 30, 2009)

Russellkhan said:


> Thanks, Callisto, that was an informative article. It is sad, for the people of Roquefort, and for us.



maybe more for you guys than for the people of Roquefort.. okay, they lost one market, but they still have some others....
but I hope that will change in near future... ;o)


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 31, 2009)

Shades of Smoot Hawley?  Hope Manchego's not next.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 31, 2009)

One of our local supermarkets today had 1.5 ounce packages of French imported Roqueforte for $7.00!!!  Geesh.  I'm thinking I'll be perfectly happy using other "bleu" varieties, thank you very much.


----------

